# where do you guys buy your products?



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2005)

just wanted to know where everyone gets there products from in the region of NI?


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

I buy my power washer chemicals from Elite car Products in Belfast..

Everything else comes from mail order companies on the net!


----------



## VW_Bora (Nov 3, 2005)

I buy bits and pieces from Halfords, but last purchase was clean and shiney on the net.....


----------



## pimpslap (Dec 5, 2005)

I just ordered some new megs stuff of eBay, but also have some autoglym and Elite stuff


----------



## Tigger (Oct 29, 2005)

I get some of my gear in Halfrauds - if I'm in desperate need of it lol

Would tend to order most of it online as it's cheaper and delivered to your door :thumb:


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

Polishedbliss and carwashandwax for me. Brilliant service and product range. I end up spending too much money everytime i go on there lol


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Polished Bliss, Carwashandwax and Cleanandshiny but my first internet order for car stuff was from Alex at Seriousperformance about 2 years ago (P21s wax).


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

nifreaky said:


> Polished Bliss, Carwashandwax and Cleanandshiny but my first internet order for car stuff was from Alex at Seriousperformance about 2 years ago (P21s wax).


all 4 above


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh...I forgot about Ron at Motorgeek!


----------

